
Roku is heavily promoting OANN, Trump’s latest source for conspiracies - aspenmayer
https://www.fastcompany.com/90514939/oann-pushes-conspiracy-theories-with-help-from-trump-why-is-roku-promoting-it
======
sharkmerry
> On most streaming devices, OANN offers a stand-alone app that allows users
> to subscribe to its online news channel for $5 per month. This app is
> available on Roku along with Apple TV, Amazon Fire TV devices, and Android
> TV devices, and users would most likely have to search for it by name. By
> comparison, The Roku Channel puts OAN’s content in front of millions of
> users, whether they’re looking for it or not.

>The Roku Channel isn’t some minor feature, either. The company has touted the
app as a centerpiece of its advertising b, which brought in $740 million last
year.

I assume OAN is paying for placement. I cant seem to find how much from quick
searching, but this seems to be just companies chasing revenue.

